# cowboy theme 2009



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking about doing an old west theme this year. I have a sign that says "boot hill graveyard" & several western tombstones from a party a few years back. We want to try & play off that theme. Any one have any ideas I can incorporate into my grave yard? I also have a front porch I was thinking of doing up as a saloon & kicking legs that I'm tired of using under the lawn mower.
So what can all you great minds come up with?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Kicking legs= gallows prop. (perfect for old west) Try googling some cowboy zombie images for some inspiration.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I did a "mini-haunt" with a western theme for Relay for Life a couple of years ago. Had a kicking hanged man, pop-out corpse, barrel pop-up, and a dead cowboy telling "tales of the old west". Even had a "saloon" set up for a holding area. Folks got a kick out of it.

I've uploaded a few pics to my Photobucket account, and will try to throw some vids up there sometime over the next few days. Here's the link if you're interested:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

for sure a hang man prop.
ghost town are very under rated scares. i think it would be alot fun


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. That helps inspire me a lot!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought of something else- 
If your doing a saloon on your porch, you'll need booze bottles. Try Deadspiders label making -
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5782&highlight=label
and make some cool whisky bottles. (ie old red eye and actually have an eye in it, or something called rotgut and have some intestines floating in it.)

hope it inspires-


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Check out my photo album for a few pics.
Nothing too fancy, but it may give you a few ideas.


----------

